

Teaching Encryption Soon to Be Illegal in Australia - Who828
http://bitcoinist.net/teaching-encryption-soon-illegal-australia/

======
zarify
Given their first link 404's and the DSGL list has an exemption for basic
research and stuff in the public domain, I'm hoping that this is just
misinterpretation or FUD.

[http://www.defence.gov.au/deco/DSGL.asp](http://www.defence.gov.au/deco/DSGL.asp)

I had a bit of a dig through the defense site and after a bit of a cursory
search on encryption couldn't find anything to suggest what this site is
claiming.

------
danielayoub
"Teachers at schools or universities will have to be approved to teach
encryption if students are outside of Australia."

Sorry Australia but this is just stupid and a little racist.

------
iwwr
Is there a culture of civic disobedience in Australia?

You could have some people teaching number theory to people in public places
as a form of protest.

